# Instant Heat Pack



## Hawke (Jun 6, 2007)

I learned this trick from a Physical Therapist that is teaching at De Anza College.

Instant Heat Pack
1. Get a clean sock

2. Fill the sock half way with UNCOOKED rice

3. Tie off the end of sock

4.  Microwave the sock filled rice for 20 - 50 secs.  You will need to play this by ear and get a feel for when the sock is hot.

There ya go.  Instant hot pack.  This hot pack can shape around almost any body part to help relieve tension. 

DO NOT LIE DOWN ON THE HOT PACK.  If you fall asleep on the hot pack you may get a nasty burn.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 6, 2007)

You can do the same thing with dried peas (black-eyed or green split), or dried beans, packed tightly... a nylon will work as well too. 
Great tip to be sure...


----------



## Kacey (Jun 6, 2007)

If you want to get really fancy, sew a small pillow out of tightly woven fabric, fill it halfway with dried rice or dried beans, add some dried aromatic herbs (cloves work great) and then sew the end shut.  Microwave as above - the heat releases the scent of the herbs, and the pillow/bag can be used over and over.

I gave a slightly fancier version of these as gifts one year - they went over big.


----------

